# Where they at?



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

For those of you who don't speak South Louisianian this is a "Where are they now?" thread.

Either ask "Where they at?" about a specific player or post a player that you found and tell us where they at...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Duke Crews was that behemoth manimal that played for Tennessee. I can't remember exactly why he left but he's playing at Bowie State and averaging 18.5ppg and 11.2rpg. He had 27 and 19 in his latest game. He had an NBA body as a freshman and did the whole "Greg Oden 40 year old man" routine before Oden did.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Does anyone remember Tack Minor the headcase PG for LSU? He was number 38 in Rivals.com 2003 rankings. He was so fricken fast and completely unstoppable in the open court. However he seemed to have the IQ of a rock. I read this article and it seems he's landed in the UK...











> It may not seem the most obvious career progression, to go from Jelson Homes DMU Leicester Riders to the NBA, but Tack Minor could well make the leap.
> 
> Minor's impact on Riders this season has been immense.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Duke Crews was that behemoth manimal that played for Tennessee. I can't remember exactly why he left but he's playing at Bowie State and averaging 18.5ppg and 11.2rpg. He had 27 and 19 in his latest game. He had an NBA body as a freshman and did the whole "Greg Oden 40 year old man" routine before Oden did.


I'm thinking that he got dismissed from the team for possession of mary jane.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Duke Crews and Ramar Smith, only days after the season ending Sweet 16 loss to Louisville were sent packing for, what most agree, was a 4th failed drug test and lacking academic effort. So what happened to them?


http://apudgeisasandwich.wordpress.com/2009/01/19/what-ever-happened-to-that-guy-duke-crews-edition/


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Duke Crews is at Bowie State?



> 12.09.09 - (INSTITUTE, W.Va.) Senior Duke Crews (Hampton, VA, Bethel, Univ. of Tennessee) scored a career-high 27 points, ripped down 19 rebounds and blocked four shots, but West Virginia State University was able to hold on down the stretch to defeat Bowie State University 95-89.


http://www.bsubulldogs.com/custompages/mbball/2009/teamcume.htm?path=mbball

Averaging 18.5 PPG, 11.2 RPG..

Well nvm I just read what was posted.. either way that was a good game for him lol


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Isnt Derrick Caracter supposed to play for UTEP in the 2nd half of the season??? and Rico Pickett was on Manhattan but he was suspended last month for breaking a team rule...


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

whatever happend to Durand "Rudy" Macklin

I loved that guys game when I was a youngster.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Character had so much hype and just disappeared.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Caracter's already playing isn't he?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Adrian Oliver a top 50 recruit is tearing up nets at San Jose St. After falling from grace at Washington, he is balling at his new home.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Talked to someone at the Ball State student paper today. He's going to try and find as many members of the 1990 Sweet 16 team (that almost beat UNLV).


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Robbie Hummel, Purdue, born to do it.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

BlueBaron said:


> Caracter's already playing isn't he?


Had his debut on Sunday
12 minutes 2 points 2 rebounds
I expect those numbers to rise but still pretty disappointing for a guy once considered one of the best HS players in the country
AND UTEP got their first loss of the season


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Where can I find Tom's Avatar?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Tom said:


> whatever happend to Durand "Rudy" Macklin
> 
> I loved that guys game when I was a youngster.


Rudy Macklin became a banker in Baton Rouge after having a few professional stints overseas including a stop in the Philippines.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Keith Brumbaugh was part of that heralded Oklahoma State recruiting class that well, never made it to class. Gerald Green bolted for the NBA and Keith Brumbaugh shoplifted some merchandise and failed the ACT and never made it to campus I believe. Brumbaugh was the 14 ranked player on Rivals for 2005.

After going to community college he went to the NBDL where he's averaging 10 ppg.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Keith Brumbaugh was part of that heralded Oklahoma State recruiting class that well, never made it to class. Gerald Green bolted for the NBA and Keith Brumbaugh shoplifted some merchandise and failed the ACT and never made it to campus I believe. Brumbaugh was the 14 ranked player on Rivals for 2005.
> 
> After going to community college he went to the NBDL where he's averaging 10 ppg.


But Byron Eaton sure lived up to the hype.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Much like JamesOn Curry


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Preston Shumpert formerly of the Syracuse Orange sported one of the sweetest strokes and sweetest names in college basketball during his run. He averaged 20 points a game his senior year. He now plays for Efes Pilsen in Turkey averaging 7.4 ppg.


----------

